# ABENGOA -44% ¿EPISODIO FINAL?



## DigitalMarketer (19 Jun 2020)

Pues eso, que estaban a 0.005 y ahora a 0.0029 o algo así.
Y lo peor es que aún había gente comprando acciones.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Pues eso, que estaban a 0.005 y ahora a 0.0029 o algo así.
> Y lo peor es que aún había gente comprando acciones.



Los que están comprando posiblemente sea por el cierre de posiciones cortas. Habrán vendido acciones "alquiladas" hace un par de días, tras recibir un chivatazo, y ahora las compran a precio de saldo para devolverlas. PUTO ESPECULADORES.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (19 Jun 2020)

Foro ABENGOA B ¿Que sucede a las acciones ABG.P en PCBOLSA?

Los comentarios en este foro no tienen perdida.
Son como un curso acelerado de lo que nunca debe hacer un inversor.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Jun 2020)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Foro ABENGOA B ¿Que sucede a las acciones ABG.P en PCBOLSA?
> 
> Los comentarios en este foro no tienen perdida.
> Son como un curso acelerado de lo que nunca debe hacer un inversor.



No hay que confundir inversión con especulación.


----------



## Blogan (19 Jun 2020)

Yo ahi tengo 10k merkels.

No creo que la dejen caer


----------



## Coronavirus (19 Jun 2020)

Blogan dijo:


> Yo ahi tengo 10k merkels.
> 
> No creo que la dejen caer



Joder..... tu eres un valiente tio


----------



## DigitalMarketer (19 Jun 2020)

Blogan dijo:


> Yo ahi tengo 10k merkels.
> 
> No creo que la dejen caer



Pero entraste ahora que esté a centimos o cuando valía euros.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Jun 2020)

Me han dicho que @arriba/abajo se metió ahí hace años pero él va para largos.



























Es vroma, no me folles.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Jun 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me han dicho que @arriba/abajo se metió ahí hace años pero él va para largos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que voy a largos....hasta que le saque medio céntimo a las acciones, entonces salgo pitanto y voy a buscar otras empresas para hacer mis 30 tradings semanales "a largo"


----------



## terraenxebre (19 Jun 2020)

La verdad es que está para meter 1000 eur a 0,0039.

Pero no hay huevos


----------



## tastas (19 Jun 2020)

Blogan dijo:


> Yo ahi tengo 10k merkels.
> 
> No creo que la dejen caer



Me nutren los himbersores que lo fían todo a la intervención estatal de empresas ineficientes y corruptas, y que cuando les sale mal la jugada le echan la culpa a especuladores que se ponen cortos en una empresa ineficiente y corrupta.


----------



## Blogan (19 Jun 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Me nutren los himbersores que lo fían todo a la intervención estatal de empresas ineficientes y corruptas, y que cuando les sale mal la jugada le echan la culpa a especuladores que se ponen cortos en una empresa ineficiente y corrupta.



A mi me nutren mas los que siguen pensando que vivimos en el libre mercado mientras les quitan de la nomina el 50% y el estado dicta en que se gasta eso.


----------



## tastas (19 Jun 2020)

Blogan dijo:


> A mi me nutren mas los que siguen pensando que vivimos en el libre mercado mientras les quitan de la nomina el 50% y el estado dicta en que se gasta eso.



Financiar empresas parásitas no es una manera de luchar contra esta injusticia. Es ser un parásito más, para luego echar la culpa a los especuladores cuando la realidad te mete la ostia merecida.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (19 Jun 2020)

Abrid largos y cuando suban a 2€ vendeis y os coronais como lobeznos de wualestrit.


----------



## terraenxebre (19 Jun 2020)

Chincheta.

Se pone interesante


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (19 Jun 2020)

Casi dan ganas de rascarse el bolsillo y meter 3000 eures para presumir delante del cuñao de que se tienen 1.000.000 de acciones de una empresa. Casi pero no.


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jun 2020)

Blogan dijo:


> A mi me nutren mas los que siguen pensando que vivimos en el libre mercado mientras les quitan de la nomina el 50% y el estado dicta en que se gasta eso.



Y no te olvides de la sanidad gratis y publica!!!


----------



## Rauxa (19 Jun 2020)

En condiciones "normales" no dejarían caer esta empresa. Después del desbloqueo bajaron a 0,003xxx creo y en poco tiempo subieron a 0,01xx. Y ahí unos cuantos sacaron un buen pico. Y ahora vuelve a estar a 0,003xxx
Esta empresa creo que es la más grande de Andalucía y como digo, en condiciones normales ( y más con un gobierno del PSOE), no la dejarían caer.
Ahora bien, con el Covid19, algunas empresas grandes van a caer. Al final, la administración, no podrá hacer frente a todo y algo grande va a caer.

Abengoa? no sé...
Pero si a alguien le sobran 1000 eurillos, los puede meter a fondo perdido. Si algo se puede multiplicar en pocas sesiones es este chicharro


----------



## Rexter (19 Jun 2020)

Abengoa está en las últimas. Veo posible para alguien con carteras arriesgadas meter algo a la espera de una noticia en que refinancien deuda y pillar un subidón momentáneo (como pasó en Tubos Reunidos) pero nada más que eso. Parece que ya está muerta.

Ya están preparando el concurso de acreedores según la prensa económica. Solo les puede salvar una refinanciación enorme... Y aún así solo será empujar el problema. Pero se puede sacar algo esa jornada.

Ahora bien, ni con un palo la toco yo.


----------



## Dodorio (19 Jun 2020)

Tengo un amigo que compra acciones cada mes de Abengoa como un loco esperando que suba.


----------



## tastas (20 Jun 2020)

lorealismo_paticorto dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que compra acciones cada mes de Abengoa como un loco esperando que suba.



Estoy convencido de que esta es la gente que luego se rebota porque los mercados están manipulados.
Como el que mete mucha pasta en tragaperras, igual.


----------



## Dodorio (20 Jun 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Estoy convencido de que esta es la gente que luego se rebota porque los mercados están manipulados.
> Como el que mete mucha pasta en tragaperras, igual.



Lo bueno es que gana entre 2k y 2,2k pero a base de hacer muchísimas horas y encima un trabajo peligroso muy por encima de la media, de L a S.

Y va comprando acciones a lo loco con la esperanza de hacerse rico de la noche a la mañana.
Eso de que invertir es para todo el mundo...


----------



## tastas (20 Jun 2020)

lorealismo_paticorto dijo:


> Lo bueno es que gana entre 2k y 2,2k pero a base de hacer muchísimas horas y encima un trabajo peligroso muy por encima de la media, de L a S.
> 
> Y va comprando acciones a lo loco con la esperanza de hacerse rico de la noche a la mañana.
> Eso de que invertir es para todo el mundo...



La publicidad de muchas plataformas de bolsa cada vez es más parecida a la de los casinos. En China, donde les va la ludopatía cantidad y el gobierno les impide apostar, pues se ponen a invertir en petardazos y así se juegan la pasta.

El problema es confundir eso con la inversión, aunque cada cual que haga con su dinero lo que quiera.


----------



## herodes2 (20 Jun 2020)

Voy a poner la contraparte a meterse en este tipo de chicharrazos, se corre en este momento riesgo altísimo de que la CNMV suspenda el valor y quedarse enganchado x años en el mejor de los casos o perder el total del dinero, casos a enumerar con este tipo de dificultades económicas, Popular, Pescanova, Deoleo, Urbas, NPG, Inkemia y muchos otros.


----------



## kamikaze (20 Jun 2020)

Rexter dijo:


> Abengoa está en las últimas. Veo posible para alguien con carteras arriesgadas meter algo a la espera de una noticia en que refinancien deuda y pillar un subidón momentáneo (como pasó en Tubos Reunidos) pero nada más que eso. Parece que ya está muerta.
> 
> Ya están preparando el concurso de acreedores según la prensa económica. Solo les puede salvar una refinanciación enorme... Y aún así solo será empujar el problema. Pero se puede sacar algo esa jornada.
> 
> Ahora bien, ni con un palo la toco yo.



Ha dicho el Gobierno que este año no se puede presentar concurso de acreedores, así que ya sólo puede ir pa'rriba.

[\modo cuñao off]

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tenzing Norgay (20 Jun 2020)

Se llaman pozos sin fondos o agujeros negros sanos. El dinero que entra de incautos sale por el otro por el bolsillo de los directivos puferos.

Jajaja viva la economía socio liberal. Sobre todo socio!


----------



## Membroza (20 Jun 2020)

El pobre de @PatrickBateman se está quedando hasta sin los calzoncillos.


----------



## ashe (21 Jun 2020)

comprarla por 1€ tras saneo o alguna excusa como hicieron con la seat antes de que los alemanes la robasen y se le hiciese la fabrica de martorell GRATIS para los alemanes


----------



## Conejo europeo (21 Jun 2020)

Yo le metí 15€ creo, pero no a las B, sino a las otras más caras. Compré a 2 céntimos, y ya están a punto de perder el céntimo. Me he planteado liquidar, pero creo que me voy a quedar hasta el final y que sea lo que tenga que ser. Sin duda, esta es la posición más "de casino" que tengo.


----------



## MigueI Lacambra (21 Jun 2020)

Tienen dineros para llegar a fin de mes. Si para entonces no han llegado a un acuerdo con los bancos, a tomar por culo.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (21 Jun 2020)

Ingeniería andalusa, quillo. LA MEJOM DER MUNDO.


----------



## MIP (21 Jun 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> No hay que confundir inversión con especulación.



Yo no conozco ningún inversor que no especule con el valor de la acción o hipotéticos dividendos futuros. 

Un inversor no es más que otro especulador más, pero con un horizonte temporal distinto.


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Jun 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Yo no conozco ningún inversor que no especule con el valor de la acción o hipotéticos dividendos futuros.
> 
> Un inversor no es más que otro especulador más, pero con un horizonte temporal distinto.



Digamos que el inversor por dividendos a veces sucumbe a la tentación de vender un valor que considera que ha subido mucho, o deshace posiciones cuando ve la posibilidad de un crash, pero no es lo habitual.
Yo lo he hecho dos veces (vender toda la cartera antes de vacaciones, porque preveía un verano complicado y quería dormir tranquilo), y a pesar de haber ganado bastante pasta las dos veces, después me arrepentí de haberlo hecho.
El inversor a largo plazo solo ha de vender cuando los fundamentales de una empresa se deterioran y/o su negocio deja de ser viable.


----------



## MIP (21 Jun 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Digamos que el inversor por dividendos a veces sucumbe a la tentación de vender un valor que considera que ha subido mucho, o deshace posiciones cuando ve la posibilidad de un crash, pero no es lo habitual.
> Yo lo he hecho dos veces (vender toda la cartera antes de vacaciones, porque preveía un verano complicado y quería dormir tranquilo), y a pesar de haber ganado bastante pasta las dos veces, después me arrepentí de haberlo hecho.
> El inversor a largo plazo solo ha de vender cuando los fundamentales de una empresa se deterioran y/o su negocio deja de ser viable.



Aún con todo, no deja de ser una diferencia en la metodología, pero el resultado final es el mismo. 

Si como inversor considero que un negocio vale 10, y la acción está a 5, compro, pero la valoración a 10 no deja de ser una especulación, mejor o peor fundada, por mucho que se haya hecho con sesudos análisis de fundamentales que en el 70% de las ocasiones están trucados, mirando charts, o poniendo a tu mascota a tirar dardos a una diana. 

Y cuando bajas del barco pasa lo mismo, es el momento en el que especulas con que su valor actual es igual o superior al que tú evaluación arroja.


----------



## Conejo europeo (21 Jun 2020)

¿Es momento de pedir un préstamo de 40.000€ para comprar acciones de Abengoa B? rοto2


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (21 Jun 2020)

Ahí están las oportunidades, y para eso hay que saltar al ruedo.
Metes 10k y puedes perderlos o sacar una buena pasta... Se llama cara o cruz.


----------



## Piotr (23 Jun 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Ahí están las oportunidades, y para eso hay que saltar al ruedo.
> Metes 10k y puedes perderlos o sacar una buena pasta... Se llama cara o cruz.



mejor 100.000€, no? que si tienes suerte te retiras a lo grande, nada de mariconadas


----------



## Coronavirus (23 Jun 2020)

A mi me faltan huevos para meter aunque sea 1000 euros alli


----------



## Coronavirus (23 Jun 2020)

Piotr dijo:


> mejor 100.000€, no? que si tienes suerte te retiras a lo grande, nada de mariconadas



Si metes eso, te conviertes en el accionsita mayoritario ajajja


----------



## Coronavirus (23 Jun 2020)

Esta mierda estuvo a 40 napos con ZP... que país, por cierto, hablando seriamente, esta empresa a qué cojones se dedica ¿qué tiene? qué hace? que beneficio y CEO?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jun 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Aún con todo, no deja de ser una diferencia en la metodología, pero el resultado final es el mismo.
> 
> Si como inversor considero que un negocio vale 10, y la acción está a 5, compro, pero* la valoración a 10 no deja de ser una especulación*, mejor o peor fundada, por mucho que se haya hecho con sesudos análisis de fundamentales que en el 70% de las ocasiones están trucados, mirando charts, o poniendo a tu mascota a tirar dardos a una diana.
> 
> Y cuando bajas del barco pasa lo mismo, es el momento en el que especulas con que su valor actual es igual o superior al que tú evaluación arroja.



De buen rollo.

- "Valorar" es, literalmente, establecer un valor. Dentro de éste subforo es leerse los fundamentales, hacer análisis, y con datos decir "objetívamente ésto vale 10".

- "Especular" es, dentro de sus muchos significados de la RAE, "Efectuar operaciones comerciales o financieras con la esperanza de obtener beneficios aprovechando las variaciones de los precios o de los cambios".

Tenemos, a grandes rasgos, dos tipos de inversores:
- Especulador: El mas común y ya discutido.
- De dividendos: Éste no "especula" que el año que viene obtendrá dividendos mas allá que tú especules que tu coche, tras arrancar 100 veces, arranque una 101. Yo, como inversor de dividendos, ASUMO, salvo que los datos me digan lo contrario, que obtendré dividendos.

Creo (y corrígeme si me equivoco) que crees que "buscar valor" es "especular" cuando no es el caso. A mi que una empresa valga 10 o 100 me da igual, siempre y cuando me den mis dividendos anuales y éstos sean aceptables.

Entiendo que la diferencia es quizás difícil de apreciar, pero el especulador busca "dar el pelotazo" mientras que el inversor por dividendos busca una rentabilidad constante en el tiempo.

Por cierto, la gran mayoría de inversores por dividendos también tenemos valores especulativos. En mi caso tengo crudo y a veces forex.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> A mi me faltan huevos para meter aunque sea 1000 euros alli



Confundimos "tener huevos" con "ser irresponsables".

Tener huevos es mirar la cultural giliprogre y decir "voy a invertir en Tesla" cuando tesla estaba a 90 napos.

Ser irresponsable es mirar que tesla ha estado en 700 napos y decir "pues llegará a 1400". Puede ser verdad, pero te falta la base.


----------



## Conejo europeo (23 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Esta mierda estuvo a 40 napos con ZP... que país, por cierto, hablando seriamente, esta empresa a qué cojones se dedica ¿qué tiene? qué hace? que beneficio y CEO?



Diversas obras de ingeniería, y algo de energías renovables también toca. Está por todo el mundo. En Sevilla tienen la central eléctrica solar, y en Nevada (EEUU) estaban participando en algo de biocombustibles.


----------



## porcospin (23 Jun 2020)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Diversas obras de ingeniería, y algo de energías renovables también toca. Está por todo el mundo. En Sevilla tienen la central eléctrica solar, y en Nevada (EEUU) estaban participando en algo de biocombustibles.



Abengoa - Wikipedia

A Abengoa le falta un Elon Musk que haga que el cash entrante tenga tal magnitud que no haya inversión o ahujeros negro en la contabilidad que pueda tragar tantos dineros entrantes.

¿al margen del viabilidad del empresa, tan poco valor tienen sus inversiones y propiedades para estar como están?


----------



## Conejo europeo (23 Jun 2020)

Gente, de verdad que me están dando ganas de meterle 10€ más a ver qué pasa. Parece que la banca tiene fe en la empresa:

El 'rescate' de Abengoa genera pérdidas al Estado por un 70% de su inversión

Ya veré si me puede la ludopatía, o si me modero, jajaja.


----------



## empy (25 Jun 2020)

Tal como se puso la cosa en barcelona con la salida de nisan, y tal como esta el tema de alcoa y otras empresas a las que se le estan dando facilidades, caso de IAG ¿que tan viable seria que el ICO por ejemplo afloje pasta a Abengoa?, con la disculpa de mantener puestos de trabajo, y en base a la nueva legislacion sobre energias renovables, donde Abengoa juega bien.

Si el estado suelta pasta, los bancos tambien, y podria volver hacia arriba la accion. 

¿como lo veis?


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (25 Jun 2020)

El ICO y Santander tensan la negociación para salvar Abengoa

Aquí puede estar la clave. Como siempre, la fortuna sonríe a los audaces...


----------



## empy (25 Jun 2020)

justo lo que yo decia, pero vamos que igualmente no metere ni un euro ahi.


----------



## tastas (25 Jun 2020)

No is preocupéis que paga el ico, cuando quiebre nos dejarán el 80% del pufo seamos accionistas o no.


----------



## Barruno (25 Jun 2020)

Coronavirus dijo:


> Esta mierda estuvo a 40 napos con ZP... que país, por cierto, hablando seriamente, esta empresa a qué cojones se dedica ¿qué tiene? qué hace? que beneficio y CEO?



Yo solo se que Montoro está metido.
Cesar Vidal lo repite siempre que puede.


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (26 Jun 2020)




----------



## porcospin (26 Jun 2020)

*Abengoa apurará la negociación hasta el día 30 para evitar la quiebra*

Abengoa apurará la negociación hasta el día 30 para evitar la quiebra


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (26 Jun 2020)

GUANO, GUANO, EH! EH! GUANO, GUANO EH! EH! 

Me encanta la foto de la noticia. Pobres desgraciados.


----------



## SargentoHighway (26 Jun 2020)

ABENGUANO.



EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> GUANO, GUANO, EH! EH! GUANO, GUANO EH! EH!
> 
> Me encanta la foto de la noticia. Pobres desgraciados.


----------



## Jebediah (26 Jun 2020)

El gobierno ha prohibido los despidos y ha repartido pasta a mansalva a las empresas para que no quiebren POR AHORA. Mientras llegue pasta gratis desde Europa seguirá la fiesta, todo a la deuda y a seguir, ¿quién lo va a impedir? ¿Quién les va a decir que no pueden hacer eso? Lo está haciendo todo el mundo, nadie le puede decir nada al vecino por que cada uno lleva peores trastos encima que el otro.

¿Acaso creéis que el gobierno dejará que el paro acumule 20.000 personas así por así? Les darán pasta gratis, manga ancha y al final a pagar como siempre de nuestros bolsillos hasta que muramos y Abengoa a seguir a lo suyo. Un buen día le llegarán los tulipanes de la energía verde y estará a 1€.

10.000€ y por que me pilla con el resto ocupado.


----------



## Dj Puesto (26 Jun 2020)

De Abengoa siempre se ha dicho que era una apuesta segura que podías comprar las acciones a céntimo que como estaba metida toda la purrela del PSOE ahí metida y se consideraba empresa estratégica de Andalucía jamás iba a caer, así que solo podía subir, pero claro ahora está el PP.... aunque estratégica sigue siendo.

Coincidí en Ibiza con uno de los jefecillos metido ahí por su padre que era de los jefes supremo. Un auténtico personaje que cumplía todos y cada uno de los tópicos andaluces, tío simpático entre otras cosas porque iba tirando billetes por donde pasaba. Se agarró tal borrachera que se cagó encima y la siguiente foto que vi de él era en el hospital con las vías puestas y cara de pena/aturdimiento.

Ese es el nivel.


----------



## Juanchufri (26 Jun 2020)

¿Comprar ahora es un buen momento? 

Lo mismo se pueden comprar 1 millón de acciones por 100 euros.


----------



## Jebediah (26 Jun 2020)

1.000.000 acciones a 10.000€.


----------



## Rauxa (26 Jun 2020)

La lógica nos dice que ya debería estar quebrada y bien quebrada.
Ahora bien:
Empresa andaluza más grande
No sé si son 10.000 o 15.000 empleos directos
Está dentro de un sector en auge en los próximos años

No sé como, pero no la veo quebrando definitivamente. O la nacionalizan o hace que la compre un banco...que sé yo, pero me cuesta pensar que esta empresa Pro-Psoe, quiebre así sin más.

Es una empresa que va generando pero que tiene una deuda monstruosa. Si peta, aquí no cobra ni dios. Si se salva, algo se irá cobrando.
Y tal y como están las cosas, me cuesta creer que 15.000 sevillanos se queden al paro de un día para otro. Ni que se queden con la nomina a la mitad.
Eso sería un polvorín para Sevilla y para el PSOE en Andalucía.

Lo bueno es que antes de terminar el mes se tiene que decidir.

Vuelvo a repetir, quien tenga 1000 euros sobrantes, que los meta. O los pierde o los multiplica por 10 en poco tiempo.


----------



## Conejo europeo (27 Jun 2020)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> De Abengoa siempre se ha dicho que era una apuesta segura que podías comprar las acciones a céntimo que como estaba metida toda la purrela del PSOE ahí metida y se consideraba empresa estratégica de Andalucía jamás iba a caer, así que solo podía subir, pero claro ahora está el PP.... aunque estratégica sigue siendo.
> 
> Coincidí en Ibiza con uno de los jefecillos metido ahí por su padre que era de los jefes supremo. Un auténtico personaje que cumplía todos y cada uno de los tópicos andaluces, tío simpático entre otras cosas porque iba tirando billetes por donde pasaba. Se agarró tal borrachera que se cagó encima y la siguiente foto que vi de él era en el hospital con las vías puestas y cara de pena/aturdimiento.
> 
> Ese es el nivel.



Jajajajajaja, me ha hecho gracia.


----------



## ashe (27 Jun 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> La lógica nos dice que ya debería estar quebrada y bien quebrada.
> Ahora bien:
> Empresa andaluza más grande
> No sé si son 10.000 o 15.000 empleos directos
> ...



La naturaleza del régimen es regalar empresas a satrapas internacionales mientras cumplen su papel de peón, abengoa precisamente quebró en parte por los bancos americanos que sabían todo esto y que Abengoa tenía el mercado de generación de bioetanol de Brasil, el más grande del mundo. Una vez quitada del medio las grandes fortunas siguieron gestionando el avance y ahora empezará a dar beneficios a los mafiosos de USA compinchada con Francia con otras compañias, vamos que se infiltraron en Abengoa para sabotearla desde dentro ¿de donde crees que sale parte del etanol de Francia y del resto de paises del norte "ejemplares"? pues en efecto del sanqueo del sur en especial a España. Y Abengoa podría restaurarse facilmente dado que el uso del etanol va en alza, solo ese campo podría levantar la compañia si limpiasen toda la mierda que hay en abengoa (me refiero al personal incompetente que entró por enchufe)

Por eso toca salir de la UE, volver a economia nacional y porque no decirlo radicalizar anti-extranjeros en especial USA y el resto de protestantes así como de Francia y empezar a enseñar desde pequeño porque esos son la personificación del mal mientras el resto de españoles solo debamos mirar por nosotros mismos sin joder a un tercero como el resto (lo último) y buscar la autosuficiencia en todo lo posible y antes que negociar con europeos mejor negociar con hispanoamerica y si me apuras áfrica ya que todos nuestros males vienen de la UE, del mundo protestante junto Francia y parcialmente de la ex-urss y la salvación de españa empieza por no depender de esos que se lucran a costa de nuestros males


----------



## porcospin (27 Jun 2020)

¿Se han deshecho de todas las propiedades (y supongo que muy malvendidas) ? 
¿Alguien sabe donde encontrar que tienen en propiedad?



ashe dijo:


> La naturaleza del régimen es regalar empresas a satrapas internacionales mientras cumplen su papel de peón, abengoa precisamente quebró en parte por los bancos americanos que sabían todo esto y que Abengoa tenía el mercado de generación de bioetanol de Brasil, el más grande del mundo. Una vez quitada del medio las grandes fortunas siguieron gestionando el avance y ahora empezará a dar beneficios a los mafiosos de USA compinchada con Francia con otras compañias, vamos que se infiltraron en Abengoa para sabotearla desde dentro ¿de donde crees que sale parte del etanol de Francia y del resto de paises del norte "ejemplares"? pues en efecto del sanqueo del sur en especial a España. Y Abengoa podría restaurarse facilmente dado que el uso del etanol va en alza, solo ese campo podría levantar la compañia si limpiasen toda la mierda que hay en abengoa (me refiero al personal incompetente que entró por enchufe)
> 
> Por eso toca salir de la UE, volver a economia nacional y porque no decirlo radicalizar anti-extranjeros en especial USA y el resto de protestantes así como de Francia y empezar a enseñar desde pequeño porque esos son la personificación del mal mientras el resto de españoles solo debamos mirar por nosotros mismos sin joder a un tercero como el resto (lo último) y buscar la autosuficiencia en todo lo posible y antes que negociar con europeos mejor negociar con hispanoamerica y si me apuras áfrica ya que todos nuestros males vienen de la UE, del mundo protestante junto Francia y parcialmente de la ex-urss y la salvación de españa empieza por no depender de esos que se lucran a costa de nuestros males



Al margen de depender excesivamente de las subvenciones de gobiernos, quizás no debieron ir a las Americas, USA puede pagar bien pero es muy proteccionista y no gusta de competencia extranjera, tienen mil formas de quebrarte.
Y en sudamerica sólo por la devaluación de sus divisa, ya se hace complicado

De todas formas, mi opinión paco, es que en el escenario actual, España y Europa cueste lo que cueste no van dejar que una empresa de un sector estratégico pueda caer en manos del enemigo a cambio de un puñado de billetes con la tienta fresca.

Quizás fue o es una empresa pro-psoe, pero el tripartito de Andalucia están luchando por mantenerla con vida.


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (27 Jun 2020)

Blogan dijo:


> Yo ahi tengo 10k merkels.
> 
> No creo que la dejen caer



Tenías


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Jun 2020)

acciones de a centavo, el lobo de wall street, compran sobre todo fontaneros y carteros..............


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (27 Jun 2020)

Chicharros PACO de MIERDA


----------



## kokod (27 Jun 2020)

Esa empresa tiene que quebrar si o si por el bien de los españoles (sobre todo de los remeros), bueno en realidad ya estaba quebrada desde hace mucho tiempo, yo no estoy tan seguro que se la rescate ahora mismo, hace unos meses puede que si sería rescatada .... pero lo que no se esperaba era un Apocalipsis económico como el que estamos viviendo, esto cambia ya las reglas del juego, daros cuenta que ahora mismo en Europa somos como el hijo yonki de una familia , sabes que nunca se rehabilitará y mientras tenga droga (dinero) estará siempre liándola en casa.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (27 Jun 2020)

Dan ganas de meter 1000€ por si la rescatan...
Pura ludopatía por supuesto.


----------



## Blogan (27 Jun 2020)

Derroyed Plague Marine dijo:


> Tenías



Ahora tengo 8500, pero tranquilo, el 50% de la paga de este mes va a más abengoas B.

Hay que ser cateto para no tener una parte metida en empresas dónde políticos acaban por puertas giratorias o historicamente han tenudo chanchullos.

Abengoa, timofonica, indra, ferrovial, si caen, es que ha caido la casta, y eso no va a ocurrir mientras la gente siga votando y cediendo más del 50% del fruto de su trabajo.


----------



## Leonseagal (27 Jun 2020)

La putada es que los que estan dentro para venderlas y quitarsela de enmedio solo se puede vender de multiplos de 100 a no ser que cambie eso o que desaparezca y a tomar viento 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## porcospin (27 Jun 2020)

¿Como se puede arrastrar tanta deuda sin activos pendientes de amortizar?
¿tienen mucho capital bloqueado en proyectos en marcha?

Al margen de la deuda, ¿la empresa puede generar beneficios o al menos dejar de aumentar la deuda? Si es asi, la doy por salvada/rescatada, cuando la deuda es tan grande el problema pasa a ser del prestamista.

La entrada de wikipedia (quizas desactualizada) aparece como si tuviesen propiedades y activos


----------



## porcospin (28 Jun 2020)

Gracias @Breakeven, tus comentarios contienen buenos análisis e información técnica y se nota que sabes de lo que hablas.

La cuestión es que si como dices hay posibilidades que puedan sobrevivir con una area de negocio delimitada y sin incrementar las perdidas, yo entiendo que para los acreedores y rescatadores (estado) es mejor seguir dándole oxigeno a la marca agonizando, patadón adelante, y volver a revisar las opciones en un futuro no lejano.

Además con que no sea un agujero sin fondo, el Santander puede crearse marketing de la sostenibilidad y el negocio verde.


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (28 Jun 2020)

Los que dicen que Abengoa no va a desaparecer por lo que implicaría políticamente les recordaría un caso similar, General Motors. La empresa ahí sigue, los trabajadores no se han ido al paro y un emblema de USA no ha sido comprado por un fabricante asiático de coches a precio de derribo. Pero otra cosa es lo que les ha pasado a los accionistas antiguos, que lo perdieron todo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (28 Jun 2020)

Hay que meterle dinero de nadie para que sigan chupando los castuzos y enchufaos que hay metíos.


----------



## Arthas98 (29 Jun 2020)

La empresa tiene miles de millones de acciones, bonos convertibles en más acciones y en unos años los antiguos accionistas tienen la posibilidad de ejercer derechos para suscribir nuevas acciones., Además de que están proponiendo (otra vez) a los bancos cambiar deuda por nuevas emisiones de acciones. Los que metáis dinero pensando que a poco que se revalorice os hacéis millonarios muy probablemente no lo verán vuestros hogos. Más que nada porque cualquier subida de céntimos suponen que la valoración bursátil sube en decenas y cientos de millones de euros. Y esa empresa no los vale y mucho menos la cantinela de que si sube a un euro por acción con haber metido 1000 o 10000 euros te has solucionado la vida, porque tendrían que pasar muchísimos años y valorar la empresa en muchos miles de millones de euros. Eso sí, como chicharro que es siempre existe la posibilidad de en unos días hacerse un x2 o un X3, pero también de hacer un x0,5 y perder la mitad. Eso ya cada uno que se mire el riesgo. Y ojo que a los que estáis metidos os deseo lo mejor, ojalá ricos y os paguéis el yate más grande la coca más pura y la puta más impresionante del mundo, pero mi umbral de riesgo me desaconseja esta empresa.


----------



## Humim (29 Jun 2020)

aqui había uno en el foro que decía que quería tener 1Millon de acciones jajaja, no lo vi claro


----------



## Jebediah (29 Jun 2020)

Blogan dijo:


> Ahora tengo 8500, pero tranquilo, el 50% de la paga de este mes va a más abengoas B.
> 
> Hay que ser cateto para no tener una parte metida en empresas dónde políticos acaban por puertas giratorias o historicamente han tenudo chanchullos.
> 
> Abengoa, timofonica, indra, ferrovial, si caen, es que ha caido la casta, y eso no va a ocurrir mientras la gente siga votando y cediendo más del 50% del fruto de su trabajo.



Yo tengo los A.


----------



## porcospin (30 Jun 2020)

_"Hoy, 30 de junio, es la fecha que habían marcado los responsables de Abengoa como deseable para tratar de cerrar *un nuevo acuerdo de financiación con los bancos y el Instituto de Crédito Oficial (ICO)*, que permita evita evitar el concurso de acreedores. Sin embargo, fuentes de la compañía señalaban ayer que *las negociaciones siguen abiertas y que podrían alargarse durante algunos días más, ya que no existe un plazo legal prefijado.*
.....
blablabla
.....
blablabla
.....
La empresa presidida por Gonzalo Urquijo *pretende obtener de la Junta un aval para 20 millones de euros*, ya que el ICO sólo quiere avalar 180 de los 250 millones de euros que la compañía necesita para continuar.
*La Junta de Andalucía estaría dispuesta a ayudar* a Abengoa *pero siempre que el Gobierno central, a través del ICO, los bancos y los acreedores pacten un acuerdo* para rescatar a la empresa, que tiene 14.962 empleados, 2.000 de ellos en Andalucía.
El Gobierno andaluz sería un último eslabón de la cadena y pondría dinero para apoyar a Abengoa si tiene garantía de recuperarlo y de que se van a conservar los puestos de trabajo.
"_


----------



## tastas (30 Jun 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> _"Hoy, 30 de junio, es la fecha que habían marcado los responsables de Abengoa como deseable para tratar de cerrar *un nuevo acuerdo de financiación con los bancos y el Instituto de Crédito Oficial (ICO)*, que permita evita evitar el concurso de acreedores. Sin embargo, fuentes de la compañía señalaban ayer que *las negociaciones siguen abiertas y que podrían alargarse durante algunos días más, ya que no existe un plazo legal prefijado.*
> .....
> blablabla
> .....
> ...



Lo del ICO ya es muy preocupante.
Está sustituyendo el ruinoso papel de las cajas de ahorros.


----------



## porcospin (30 Jun 2020)

Parece que todo se va a jugar en el ultimo minuto

*Abengoa mexico reestructura su deuda*

En concreto, la sentencia, emitida esta semana, permite la reestructuración del pasivo de la compañía, que ascendía a más de 4.000 millones de pesos (unos 155 millones de euros).

El acuerdo, que busca a su vez la mayor recuperación posible para los acreedores, implica que la deuda remanente será amortizada a través de un mecanismo de repago, vigente durante los próximos nueve años.


Abengoa México reestructura su deuda tras la modificación de su convenio concursal


----------



## porcospin (2 Jul 2020)

Abengoa ofrece tres vías a los acreedores para evitar la quiebra

Sobre la mesa, tres opciones: créditos bancarios de la mano del ICO, que los acreedores se queden con las ganancias de los arbitrajes internacionales o la entrega del 90% de sus activos de Abenewco 1.


----------



## Conejo europeo (2 Jul 2020)

El 'salvavidas' de Caixabank, Bankinter y BBVA, clave para el rescate de Abengoa


----------



## terraenxebre (2 Jul 2020)

ComprAdas hoy, 3millones a 0,0033


----------



## porcospin (3 Jul 2020)

El Gobierno pide árnica a la banca para cerrar un rescate exprés de Abengoa

_"... *"No nos lo podemos permitir"*, confirman fuentes de las negociaciones, "hay que salvarla como sea". Estos serían precisamente los argumentos que el *Ejecutivo de Pedro Sánchez* estaría utilizando para presionar a la banca y conseguir que la empresa lleve a buen puerto su complejo plan de reestructuración. Este incluye unos* 250 millones de nueva liquidez*, 300 millones en avales para acometer nuevos proyectos -de los cuales el 50% serán aportados por CESCE- e *importantes quitas de deuda y capitalizaciones. *Todo ello en una compañía que trabaja en sectores regulados como el del agua o la energía, lo que le otorga una especial protección pública....."_


----------



## esquiroleshijosdeputa (3 Jul 2020)

Noticia: - Convocatoria para huelga de posteo en Burbuja.info próximo viernes

Hoy huelga


----------



## terraenxebre (3 Jul 2020)

Esto pinta a contrasplit


----------



## Stronger (3 Jul 2020)

No. Acaba de firmar el contrato de suministro de los AIP de los submarinos S-80


----------



## porcospin (6 Jul 2020)

Omertá. dijo:


> No. Acaba de firmar el contrato de suministro de los AIP de los submarinos S-80



Fotos: Así es el nuevo submarino S-80


----------



## terraenxebre (8 Jul 2020)

Tic tac TIC TAC.


Pocas horas para el desenlace.
Plata o plomo


----------



## terraenxebre (9 Jul 2020)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Esto pinta a contrasplit



Me estoy pensando en si quedarme o no este finde.....


----------



## porcospin (12 Jul 2020)

El futuro de Abengoa según expertos: confían en un plan para evitar la caída del sector

Abengoa, el gigante que se quemó con el sol

_....Con un cambio de regulación también en EE UU, el entramado de Abengoa comenzó a venirse abajo. El momento crítico fue noviembre de 2014, cuando* Fitch consideró que su apalancamiento era el doble de lo admitido.* El resultado, su calificación bajó y las acciones se desplomaron: *Abengoa había perdido la confianza de sus acreedores.* ..._

Con un Elon Musk al volante las acciones hubieran seguido subiendo.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (12 Jul 2020)

Anda que no habrá cosas en las que invertir y metéis miles de euros en esto...


----------



## Concursante (13 Jul 2020)

Como no las cajas y otros bancos (rescatadas con el dinero de todos) rescatando a una empresa "publica" (agencia de colocacion del PSOE). La mafia del R78 en su maximo esplendor empresarial.


----------



## Blogan (13 Jul 2020)

Se ha quedado buena tarde


----------



## porcospin (14 Jul 2020)

invertia/ElEspañol: Abengoa logra la financiación necesaria para garantizar su viabilidad y esquiva la quiebra, según los sindicatos

Tras el rumor, subidas del 30%

"....
_Así lo han confirmado fuentes de organizaciones sindicales que han informado de que *las negociaciones se prolongaron hasta la noche de ayer* y continuarán a lo largo de este martes. Se espera que la empresa hispalense haga público el positivo resultado de las mismas en la tarde de hoy.




Según las citadas fuentes, se habrían conseguido la *ampliación de los créditos ICO mientras que la Junta de Andalucía se habría comprometido con otros 20 millones* para asegurar el salvavidas de la empresa._
....."

.diariodesevilla: UGT confía en la salvación de Abengoa y el mantenimiento del empleo


----------



## Rexter (14 Jul 2020)

Más que esquivar la quiebra lo que hace es empujarla un poco en el tiempo. Sigue siendo un valor únicamente especulativo.


----------



## Blogan (14 Jul 2020)

Que buen dia hace joder.


----------



## brent (14 Jul 2020)

Josep borrell estuvo de consejero


----------



## Jebediah (14 Jul 2020)

Quita de toda la deuda y mañana abrimos en 1€


----------



## terraenxebre (14 Jul 2020)

brent dijo:


> Josep borrell estuvo de consejero



En phm tambien, no?


----------



## terraenxebre (14 Jul 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Quita de toda la deuda y mañana abrimos en 1€



Ni de coña


----------



## herodes2 (14 Jul 2020)

En principio hasta el día 27 que se reuna el consejo no creo que cotice.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Jul 2020)

Yo creo que terminaran salvándola, pero vamos a ver a qué coste para el minorista.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Jul 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Yo creo que terminaran salvándola, pero vamos a ver a qué coste para el minorista.



Alguien se la quedará por 1€


----------



## Rauxa (14 Jul 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Alguien se la quedará por 1€



Puede ser, pero no la veo desapareciendo del mapa. Es mucho dinero el que debe, muchos empleos que da y en un sector de futuro.
No la veo desapareciendo sin más.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Jul 2020)

Rauxa dijo:


> Puede ser, pero no la veo desapareciendo del mapa. Es mucho dinero el que debe, muchos empleos que da y en un sector de futuro.
> No la veo desapareciendo sin más.



Desaparecer no, pero que la compre alguna multinacional por cuatro chavos y la “limpie” creo que es posible.


----------



## Rauxa (14 Jul 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Desaparecer no, pero que la compre alguna multinacional por cuatro chavos y la “limpie” creo que es posible.



Sí, está claro que el Estado no puede hacerse cargo de un muermo así. Tendrá que venir alguien de fuera a rescatarla a cambio de algo.
Y los minoristas a esperar a ver son con las expectativas se calienta otro 70%.

Pero claro, 1 día te sube un 70% y luego está 4 días bajando un 50% cada día.
Especulación pura y dura. Está a minimos y sabiendo que la rescataran, aquí habrá quien gane mucho dinero. Los pequeños no, claro. Los de siempre...


----------



## Rexter (15 Jul 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Desaparecer no, pero que la compre alguna multinacional por cuatro chavos y la “limpie” creo que es posible.



Y, por desgracia para los accionistas, tirar su cotización al suelo. Bueno, creo que alguna de las condiciones que se barajaban eran esas. Hacer que los actuales accionistas pasen a controlar el 10% tras el rescate.

Y no lo veo mal, uno es accionista para lo bueno y para lo malo.

Hay que dejarla caer, si vale algo como dices (que también lo pienso) ya se encargará quien sea de cogerla, limpiarla, quitarse todo lo que no de dinero, etc. Solo rezo para que no la rescaten dejando todo como antes.


----------



## porcospin (16 Jul 2020)

Rexter dijo:


> Y, por desgracia para los accionistas, tirar su cotización al suelo. Bueno, creo que alguna de las condiciones que se barajaban eran esas. Hacer que los actuales accionistas pasen a controlar el 10% tras el rescate.
> 
> Y no lo veo mal, uno es accionista para lo bueno y para lo malo.
> 
> Hay que dejarla caer, si vale algo como dices (que también lo pienso) ya se encargará quien sea de cogerla, limpiarla, quitarse todo lo que no de dinero, etc. Solo rezo para que no la rescaten dejando todo como antes.



Supongo que banca y acreedores son los más interesados en que la patada hacia delante no sea para volver al mismo punto y sumando el riesgo de aumentar deuda.
De todas formas al margen de su lastre y la situación COVID, es una empresa en el sector estrella, y de la quiebra apenas se recupera lo invertido.
_
"El 27 de julio es la nueva fecha puesta por el equipo de Gonzalo Urquijo para tomar una decisión definitiva, aunque se dijo lo propio sobre el 14 de julio. "



".....La negociación con la Administración estaría prácticamente cerrada a falta de concretar el montante final de la ayuda, informan a *finanzas.com* fuentes financieras.

La vía estatal experimentó un giro poco esperado pues el ICO y *Cesce *siempre se mostraron reticentes a desembolsar 250 y 300 millones de euros respectivamente después de que el primero perdiese 87 millones en la primera reestructuración y el Estado más del 50% de su entrada en 2017.

*180 millones de la banca y 70 de la Junta*
De los 250 millones solicitados a varios de sus acreedores principales donde destacan todas las entidades del IBEX salvo Banco Sabadell, ahora son 180 millones los que aportarían el* Banco Santander*, *Caixabank *y *Bankia *principalmente. Se llegaría a los 250 con el compromiso de la Junta de Andalucía de aportar los 70 restantes.
....."_


----------



## Antiparras (17 Jul 2020)

Abengoa suspende la paga 'extra' de verano a sus trabajadores


----------



## Coronavirus (17 Jul 2020)

Que les pasará a los accionistas?


----------



## KUTRONIO (18 Jul 2020)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Desaparecer no, pero que la compre alguna multinacional por cuatro chavos y la “limpie” creo que es posible.



Saliendo de bolsa inmediatamente supongo ¿No?

Esa empresa es una mierda pinchada en un palo


----------



## Xartmann (18 Jul 2020)

Buenas tardes.
Mi humilde opinión. Supongo que no la dejarán caer, al menos no de momento, con el contrato que han adquirido de propulsión AIP para los nuevos S80 y queriendo venderlo a terceros países.


----------



## Jebediah (21 Jul 2020)

10,000 M€ para "empresas estratégicas", nombre que le han puesto en cada capítulo de cuasi disolución a Abengoa. Libre para otros 5 años.

A mirar bien cuánto y cómo se los dan, con qué condiciones, como préstamos, como acuerdo de descuento en la deuda... mientras tanto siguen finalizando trabajos, como en el desierto de Chile junto a Acciona. Al loro que si el gobierno le hace una quita importante puede aún tener futuro, con una buena reestructuración y mucho trabajo por delante por su puesto.


----------



## porcospin (22 Jul 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> 10,000 M€ para "empresas estratégicas", nombre que le han puesto en cada capítulo de cuasi disolución a Abengoa. Libre para otros 5 años.
> 
> A mirar bien cuánto y cómo se los dan, con qué condiciones, como préstamos, como acuerdo de descuento en la deuda... mientras tanto siguen finalizando trabajos, como en el desierto de Chile junto a Acciona. Al loro que si el gobierno le hace una quita importante puede aún tener futuro, con una buena reestructuración y mucho trabajo por delante por su puesto.



noticia de Invertia sobre Abengoa, donde no se nombra a la susodicha

Termosolar: única alternativa renovable al suministro eléctrico nocturno

_.....
*PNIEC (Plan Nacional de Energía y Clima)* se incluya la incorporación de *5 GW* de esta tecnología en los próximos diez años 
..._

_https://www.protermosolar.com/quienes-somos/socios/_


----------



## Jebediah (22 Jul 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> noticia de Invertia sobre Abengoa, donde no se nombra a la susodicha
> 
> Termosolar: única alternativa renovable al suministro eléctrico nocturno
> 
> ...



 Se les ve el plumero a kms. Con la imagen bien grande de las plantas. Les ha faltado un anuncio patrocinado en la cabecera.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (22 Jul 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Termosolar: única alternativa renovable al suministro eléctrico nocturno



Titular del publireportaje de juzgado de guardia. El resto también, La eólica la mencionan casi al final por vergüenza y la hidráulica ni eso.

Es triste di pedil pero más triste es di robal...


----------



## porcospin (23 Jul 2020)

No se como afectara al accionista pero la empresa ya se da por salvada (al menos durante algunos años)

KKR da oxígeno a Abengoa al respaldar su plan de salvamento

_.....
La postura de KKR, que está siendo asesorado por Houlihan Lokey, arrastrará a los demás acreedores, entre ellos el fondo BlueMountain.

Las mismas fuentes indican que KKR *ha aceptado una quita de su deuda, en forma de capitalización de la misma, de hasta el 50%*. La conversión de deuda en capital *convertirá a KKR en uno de los principales accionistas* de Abengoa. De aceptar un acuerdo equivalente, Santander sería el otro gran accionista. Los primeros cálculos apuntan a que _*Santander y KKR podrían tener cada uno entre el 16% y el 19% del capital.
......*


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (23 Jul 2020)

Uhmmm... pues con el subidón de los últimos días hasta que la cerraran, es posible que le quede bastante recorrido al alza...

A quien le guste el riesgo, puede ganar bastante pasta metiendo poco dinero ahí.


----------



## Jebediah (23 Jul 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> No se como afectara al accionista pero la empresa ya se da por salvada (al menos durante algunos años)
> 
> KKR da oxígeno a Abengoa al respaldar su plan de salvamento
> 
> ...



Da viabilidad a la empresa, cosa por la cual (entre otras) está a estos niveles. Con la quita reducen mucho la deuda y esta gente que se pone de máximos accionistas no querrán perder ni un céntimo. Parece que le toca una buena subida en la apertura (cuando se abra).


----------



## porcospin (28 Jul 2020)

Abengoa se da un nuevo plazo hasta el 31 de julio para lograr su rescate

Abengoa retrasa otra vez su rescate ante las pegas de proveedores a asumir capital


----------



## porcospin (3 Ago 2020)

*"...Finalmente, Abengoa admitió que cerró 2019 con un «agujero» de 388 millones de euros*_, por lo que según la Ley de Sociedades estaba en causa de disolución. En 2019, la compañía que dirige Gonzalo Urquijo cerró con unas pérdidas netas de 517 millones de euros a pesar de haber incrementado las ventas en un 15%, alcanzando los 1.493 millones de euros (en 2012 eran de 7.000 millones de euros), mientras que su ebitda creció un 60%, situándose en los 300 millones de euros. Su cartera total de contratación ascendía al cierra de 2019 a 1.514 millones de euros. 
....

El próximo martes, *Abengoa* prevé dar a conocer sus cuentas del primer trimestre y firmar un acuerdo de reestructuración bancaria, que romperá el grupo económico actual, de forma que Abengoa pasaría a ser un accionista minoritario, mientras que la sociedad Abengoa Abenewco 1 recibiría la nueva financiación y línea de avales. "

El futuro de Abengoa, en manos de proveedores a los que debe 153 millones_


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (3 Ago 2020)

fusión abengoa-wirecard


----------



## porcospin (4 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> fusión abengoa-wirecard



Yo no haria esa comparación, las cartas de Abengoa son distintas y sí, las deudas son astronómicas pero a la hora de negociar eso no siempre es malo. 
Yo doy por hecho que esta salvada, al menos por 5-8 años.
EL como afecte a la cotización es otro tema y al menos yo tan despistado que no me atrevo a pronosticar.

En breves sabremos que pronostico es el bueno


----------



## Pacohimbersor (6 Ago 2020)

Abengoa esquiva su quiebra: firma con los acreedores su tercer rescate financiero

Abengoa cierra su acuerdo de reestructuración con los acreedores y evita la quiebra por falta de liquidez


----------



## Jebediah (6 Ago 2020)

Directo a 1€ (los A). ¿Se sabe cuando comienza a cotizar?


----------



## Ungaunga (6 Ago 2020)

¿Tanto cuesta comprar calls de este chicharro?  A céntimos por acción puedes comprar sin problema por el multiplicador y no pierdes hasta la camisa si la cosa se tuerce.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ago 2020)

El timo de las renobobas sigue su curso.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (6 Ago 2020)

Abengoa logra un acuerdo de refinanciación con aval del Estado y esquiva la quiebra

Jajaja siempre lo he dicho, estoy tentado a poner unos eurillos aquí... pero tiene que ser ya, luego será tarde.

¿Alguien sabe cuándo la "sueltan"?


----------



## herodes2 (6 Ago 2020)

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/verDoc.axd?t={a63fedfc-b65b-4b17-a2ac-e58c806b8b6c}

Esto es un truño con más trampas que una película de chinos, hay mil sitios mejores para especular.


----------



## terraenxebre (10 Ago 2020)

Creo que ya han llamado al enterrador


----------



## porcospin (10 Ago 2020)

Una pelicula con muchos giros en la trama, pero si consigue abrir sera un exito que muchos ya dieron por descontado en su cotización pasada.

La CNMV mantendrá suspendida a Abengoa en Bolsa hasta que se confirme que se salva de la quiebra

_"Para ello, es necesario que el 96% de los acreedores a los que la compañía debe 153 millones, principalmente proveedores, acepte convertir esas deudas en préstamos participativos, que a su vez se transformarán en capital "

"La propia empresa reconoce que «a fecha de hoy, el *porcentaje acumulado de adhesiones a esta fórmula no es todavía suficiente*». Lo cual explica que la CNMV, ante una incertidumbre tan grande, prefiera mantener al valor suspendido de cotización.... "_


----------



## Pacohimbersor (18 Ago 2020)

Abengoa pide el preconcurso de acreedores para ganar tiempo de negociación y salvar su matriz


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (18 Ago 2020)

Yo soy mas de que va a ser comprada a precio de saldo por alguna grandota, con maletines y algún puesto para expolítico.


----------



## fue_fue (18 Ago 2020)

Blogan dijo:


> Yo ahi tengo 10k merkels.
> 
> No creo que la dejen caer



Quien?


----------



## Chapinazo (27 Ago 2020)

Igual que corréis a contar vuestros beneficios cuando los hay, estaría bien que los pillados aquí hablárais de cuánto habéis palmado, de lo hijos de puta que son la cúpula de Abengoa y de que no se veía venir.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (27 Ago 2020)

La nueva Abengoa buscará un socio estable y repartirá dividendos en el futuro


----------



## Chapinazo (27 Ago 2020)

Blogan dijo:


> Yo ahi tengo 10k merkels.
> 
> No creo que la dejen caer





Dodorio dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que compra acciones cada mes de Abengoa como un loco esperando que suba.





Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Ahí están las oportunidades, y para eso hay que saltar al ruedo.
> Metes 10k y puedes perderlos o sacar una buena pasta... Se llama cara o cruz.





Conejo europeo dijo:


> Gente, de verdad que me están dando ganas de meterle 10€ más a ver qué pasa. Parece que la banca tiene fe en la empresa:
> 
> El 'rescate' de Abengoa genera pérdidas al Estado por un 70% de su inversión
> 
> Ya veré si me puede la ludopatía, o si me modero, jajaja.





Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> El ICO y Santander tensan la negociación para salvar Abengoa
> 
> Aquí puede estar la clave. Como siempre, la fortuna sonríe a los audaces...





Jebediah dijo:


> El gobierno ha prohibido los despidos y ha repartido pasta a mansalva a las empresas para que no quiebren POR AHORA. Mientras llegue pasta gratis desde Europa seguirá la fiesta, todo a la deuda y a seguir, ¿quién lo va a impedir? ¿Quién les va a decir que no pueden hacer eso? Lo está haciendo todo el mundo, nadie le puede decir nada al vecino por que cada uno lleva peores trastos encima que el otro.
> 
> ¿Acaso creéis que el gobierno dejará que el paro acumule 20.000 personas así por así? Les darán pasta gratis, manga ancha y al final a pagar como siempre de nuestros bolsillos hasta que muramos y Abengoa a seguir a lo suyo. Un buen día le llegarán los tulipanes de la energía verde y estará a 1€.
> 
> 10.000€ y por que me pilla con el resto ocupado.





Jebediah dijo:


> 1.000.000 acciones a 10.000€.





Blogan dijo:


> Ahora tengo 8500, pero tranquilo, el 50% de la paga de este mes va a más abengoas B.
> 
> Hay que ser cateto para no tener una parte metida en empresas dónde políticos acaban por puertas giratorias o historicamente han tenudo chanchullos.
> 
> Abengoa, timofonica, indra, ferrovial, si caen, es que ha caido la casta, y eso no va a ocurrir mientras la gente siga votando y cediendo más del 50% del fruto de su trabajo.





terraenxebre dijo:


> ComprAdas hoy, 3millones a 0,0033


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Ago 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo soy mas de que va a ser comprada a precio de saldo por alguna grandota, con maletines y algún puesto para expolítico.



Creo lo mismo, como tantas otras empresas españolas, será comprada a precio de saldo o a un precio simbólico.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ago 2020)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Creo lo mismo, como tantas otras empresas españolas, será comprada a precio de saldo o a un precio *simbólico*.



"Simbólico" es una curiosa palabra de origen Tartesso Etrusco Pre-hispánico:

Sim - Maletín
Bó - visa black
Lico - PoLI-tiCO.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (28 Ago 2020)

Blas Herrero cierra un pacto con la banca para comprar Duro Felguera: los acreedores convertirán deuda en capital


----------



## Conejo europeo (29 Ago 2020)

Al final me moderé, y no me pudo la ludopatía. Así que en total perderé 22€ (y no 32€). Más perdería comprando lotería de Navidad.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (26 Sep 2020)

Abengoa irá a la quiebra el miércoles si no recibe dinero de la Junta de Andalucía


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (27 Sep 2020)

"_El grupo ha entrado en la recta final para poner en marcha ese macro plan de refinanciación, valorado en unos 1.500 millones de euros. Pero falta que se concrete la aportación de 20 millones de euros a los que se había comprometido verbalmente la Junta_"

Según la noticia irán a la quiebra porque les faltan 20 de los 1500 millones del plan, claro, claro...


----------



## porcospin (27 Sep 2020)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> "_El grupo ha entrado en la recta final para poner en marcha ese macro plan de refinanciación, valorado en unos 1.500 millones de euros. Pero falta que se concrete la aportación de 20 millones de euros a los que se había comprometido verbalmente la Junta_"
> 
> Según la noticia irán a la quiebra porque les faltan 20 de los 1500 millones del plan, claro, claro...



""......
......
El acuerdo supone que AbenewCo 1, que es la sociedad cabecera de todos los negocios y para cuyas necesidades se deberán usar exclusivamente todos estos nuevos fondos, recibirá un préstamo a cinco años por importe de hasta 230 millones de euros para el que se ha solicitado la garantía del ICO al amparo de lo previsto en el Real Decreto-Ley de medidas urgentes y extraordinarias contra el impacto social y económico el Covid-19, que será nueva liquidez.


Además, se suscribirá una nueva línea de avales 'revolving' a cinco años por importe de hasta 126,4 millones de euros, ampliable hasta 300 millones de euros, todo ello con el objeto de financiar las necesidades de liquidez y avales del grupo encabezado por AbenewCo 1 hasta finales de 2021. Estas líneas de avales cuentan con la cobertura de Cesce por un 60% del tramo internacional.


Adicionalmente, *está previsto que la Junta de Andalucía también aporte 20 millones de euros adicionales en este plan de rescate, que está todavía pendiente*.
......""


----------



## derepen (27 Sep 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> ""......
> ......
> El acuerdo supone que AbenewCo 1, que es la sociedad cabecera de todos los negocios y para cuyas necesidades se deberán usar exclusivamente todos estos nuevos fondos, recibirá un préstamo a cinco años por importe de hasta 230 millones de euros para el que se ha solicitado la garantía del ICO al amparo de lo previsto en el Real Decreto-Ley de medidas urgentes y extraordinarias contra el impacto social y económico el Covid-19, que será nueva liquidez.
> 
> ...



Por lo que el titular era un completo engaño.


----------



## porcospin (5 Oct 2020)

_Sería lamentable que por 20 millones que faltan caiga esta empresa” El presidente de Abengoa, Gonzalo Urquijo, ataca a la Junta de Andalucía por negarse a aportar el dinero tras “haberse comprometido verbalmente”_
_....
"Después de la mayor reestructuración de Europa, de los 10.000 millones de quita, del sacrificio que han hecho todos, no la pueden tumbar”. En cualquier caso, ha pedido ayuda al Gobierno central para que intermedie y convenza al Gobierno andaluz. _
....


----------



## terraenxebre (5 Oct 2020)

Yo sigo con mis 3 kilos a 0,0033.


----------



## porcospin (9 Oct 2020)

El culebrón continua, entran nuevos actores y quizás hagan una nueva temporada.  

La Junta invita al PSOE a que haga una propuesta para el rescate de Abengoa


----------



## Arthas98 (9 Oct 2020)

Si lo que faltan son 20 millones de na pues que en vez de cobrar el plus de 50 millones por liquidar la empresa que cobren solo 30, ya ves tú que problema


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 Oct 2020)

*Abengoa prorroga hasta el día 23 el plazo para que la Junta aporte 20 millones*

El Gobierno andaluz continúa explorando las fórmulas legales para salvar al grupo
La consejera de Empleo asegura que no hay mecanismos legales...
... para hacer esta aportación
Abengoa apurará todas las vías con la Junta de Andalucía para conseguir los 20 millones de euros de financiación que le faltan para poder culminar su plan de reestructuración. La ingeniería sevillana ha obtenido una dispensa a los acreedores para alargar de nuevo el plazo, hasta el día 23 de octubre, y dar así tiempo al Gobierno de Juan Manuel Moreno para diseñar una fórmula que le habilite para participar en la línea de crédito de 250 millones de euros que contempla la refinanciación.

Según ha confirmado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) este jueves, Abengoa extiende el plazo ocho días más para lograr el apoyo de la Junta de Andalucía y cerrar el plan de reestructuración después de la prórroga anunciada a finales de septiembre y que finalizaba este jueves. La compañía obtuvo el pasado mes la aprobación de las mayorías necesarias de los diferentes tramos de deuda a la refinanciación, que contempla quitas y capitalizaciones en acciones de Abenewco 1, la que será la nueva Abengoa.

La operación quedó únicamente pendiente de que la Junta de Andalucía rubricara el compromiso alcanzado el pasado verano de aportar 20 millones de euros de financiación, dentro de una estructura en la que ya habían firmado 230 millones el Instituto de Crédito Oficial (ICO), el Santander, Bankia, Caixabank, Crédit Agricole, BBVA y Bankinter. Sin embargo, el Ejecutivo regional se descolgó alegando que no existía un instrumento financiero para participar y sigue en la misma línea, tal y como ha indicado hoy mismo la consejera de Empleo, Rocío Blanco.

*El vicepresidente autonómico, Juan Marín, ha incidido en que "lo que no se quiere es que Abengoa sea otro caso Isofotón"*
Tras las reticencias expresadas públicamente por varios miembros de la Junta, en los últimos días las posiciones se han flexibilizado y ahora trabaja en encontrar una solución para ayudar financieramente a Abengoa dentro del marco jurídico. Es más, incluso se ha abierto la puerta a que la aportación sea incluso mayor. No obstante, el vicepresidente autonómico, Juan Marín, ha incidido en que "lo que no se quiere es que Abengoa sea otro caso Isofotón", por el que se investiga a los gobiernos de Manuel Chaves, José Antonio Griñán y Susana Díaz.

Abengoa* tiene una urgencia máxima* para cerrar su reestructuración puesto que de ella depende el cumplimiento del plan de viabilidad. La intención inicial del grupo que preside Gonzalo Urquijo era tener el acuerdo concretado en julio y va camino de dilatarse tres meses. Esto impacta directamente en su actividad, toda vez que no cuenta con liquidez ni avales para licitar.

Abengoa ha tocado todas las puertas para el caso de que la Junta de Andalucía se borre finalmente del rescate. Por el momento, los bancos y el ICO se niegan a prestar más dinero, si bien la quiebra les haría perder tanto o más de lo que implica esta reestructuración.

Abengoa prorroga hasta el día 23 el plazo para que la Junta aporte 20 millones


----------



## porcospin (29 Oct 2020)

mientras el culebrón continua, rescate, junta de accionistas, junta de andalucia,.....

Sí: Abengoa está en el ICO. Ante la inacción de la Junta de Andalucía, que no moviliza 20 millones de euros, ha entrado el Instituto de Crédito Oficial. En condiciones normales ni siquiera se lo plantearía, pero ahora priman argumentos políticos

Parece que Abengoa sigue trabajando y tiene expertos trabajnado en tecnologías punteras 

_"...
Airbus Defence and Space, la empresa española Abengoa, junto al Instituto Fraunhofer de Alemania y la Universidad de Boston, han desarrollado una tecnología capaz de producir oxígeno y metales a partir de polvo lunar simulado (regolito). El proceso, denominado Roxy, abre el camino hacia un sistema operacional que podría revolucionar la exploración espacial humana.
..."

"...
The process is called Regolith to OXYgen and Metals Conversion (ROXY), which converts simulated lunar dust (regolith) into oxygen and metals.

The team includes scientists from the Fraunhofer Institute for Manufacturing Technology and Advanced Materials (IFAM), Boston University and *Abengoa Innovación.*_
*..."*

Airbus y Abengoa desarrollan un proceso para convertir el polvo lunar en oxígeno - Noticias Infoespacial Mundo


----------



## romeoalfa (5 Nov 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> El culebrón continua, entran nuevos actores y quizás hagan una nueva temporada.
> 
> La Junta invita al PSOE a que haga una propuesta para el rescate de Abengoa



pues si quieren rescatar Alcoa....ya puestos...


----------



## porcospin (5 Nov 2020)

romeoalfa dijo:


> pues si quieren rescatar Alcoa....ya puestos...



No estoy al dia del tema Alcoa, pero creo que lo intentaron, el problema es que Alcoa no quiere que esa fabrica se salve, porque podría hacerles competencia.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (6 Nov 2020)

*Los bancos retirarán la financiación a Abengoa si la junta cesa al consejo*

Urquijo considera imposible que los accionistas de la matriz tengan una participación superior en la nueva Abengoa
Santander, Bankia, Crédit Agricole, Caixabank, BBVA y Bankinter, los seis bancos que han comprometido la financiación y los avales para la reestructuración de Abengoa retirará este apoyo "en caso de producirse un cambio" en el consejo de administración que "debe ejecutar el Plan de Negocio Actualizado".

Así lo ha informado la ingeniería sevilla en un comunicado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) ante la celebración de la junta extraordinaria de accionistas del próximo 17 de noviembre en la que un grupo de minoritarios, a través de la plataforma AbengoaShares, ha incluido en el orden del día que se someta a votación el plan y el cese del consejo que preside Gonzalo Urquijo.

El máximo órgano de gobiernod e Abengoa señala que "la propuesta que parece animar la convocatoria de la junta, que es la de provocar una renegociación de la refinanciación para que la matriz mejore su posición en la estructura de capital, entendemos que es meramente ilusoria". Y lo es, entre otras razones, porque los acreedores que han comprometido la
financiación y los avales necesarios para asegurar la continuidad del grupo y de su actividad económica han manifestado que retirarán dicha financiación en caso de producirse un cambio en el consejo que debe ejecutar el Plan de Negocio Actualizado", abunda.

El consejo de Abengoa considera que "la frustración de la operación actual, en tanto que no permite que el grupo pueda recibir el dinero y los avales que necesita para financiar su plan de negocio, aboca a la situación de concurso del grupo".

El consejo, que ha acordado prorrogar el plazo para obtener los 20 millones de euros de financiación que faltan hasta el 12 de noviembre, recuerdan que el 2,7% reservado de Abenewco 1 para Abengoa SA es "la mejor posición posible" para los accionistas de esta sociedad y afirma que la posibilidad de que tengan "una participación superior es nula".

El consejo recuerda que la pretensión procede de la parte mas subordinada de la estructura de capital de la compañía, como son los accionistas de la matriz (Abengoa SA); y que, por ello, "es fácilmente atacable por los acreedores que, en caso de verse abocados a ello, tendrán que ejercer sus derechos bajo la financiación para proteger sus reclamaciones". "Este escenario es el que protege la normativa mercantil
y, en particular, la normativa concursal", agrega.

Los bancos retirarán la financiación a Abengoa si la junta cesa al consejo


----------



## porcospin (12 Nov 2020)

Mientras continua la cuenta atrás, Abengoa se adjudica contratos:

Mientras en España su futuro sigue amenazado, la multinacional española avanza en otros lugares del mundo. Es el caso de Sudáfrica, donde *Abengoa* acaba de adjudicarse la primera microrred híbrida con baterías de flujo a gran escala del continente africano. La instalación integrará una planta fotovoltaica de 3,5 MW y un sistema de almacenamiento mediante baterías de flujo de vanadio, que será el mayor del mundo.

Almacenamiento - Abengoa construirá en Sudáfrica la mayor microrred del mundo con baterías de flujo de vanadio - Energías Renovables, el periodismo de las energías limpias.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (12 Nov 2020)

Es una pena que Abegoa esté como esté... podría estar beneficiándose de la creciente revolución verde que se nos viene encima, como otras empresas del sector, las cuales están disparadas en bolsa.


----------



## porcospin (13 Nov 2020)

Noticia sobre el juicio en curso, e interesante la cifra de bonus/indemnización pactados por la junta directiva estan ya en grave crisis, la posterior deslealtad del beneficiario. Sobre Blackrock creo que no hay duda de eficacia para tirar cotizaciones, especialmente en empresas débiles:

*Manuel Sánchez Ortega*_, que abandonó su puesto de consejero delegado en *Abengoa* en mayo de 2015, dejará de recibir este año un bonus previsto de 3,3 millones de euros por la situación preconcursal en la que se encuentra la multinacional española. El ejecutivo además afronta una querella presentada y admitida en la *Audiencia Nacional* por la indeminización de 4,48 millones percibida tras su salida de la compañía como contraprestación por no competencia postcontractual.

......
.....

La querella contra Sánchez Ortega destaca que poco después de dejar Abengoa el ejecutivo fichó por *BlackRock*, una de las mayores gestoras de fondos del mundo, como directivo de su división de infraestructuras para Latinoamérica. Y que la sociedad estadounidense __ha tomado posiciones bajistas en el valor, ha apostado en Bolsa a una caída de Abengoa. 

El exconsejero de Abengoa que dio la 'espantá' perderá un bonus de tres millones_


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Nov 2020)

*Tsunami en Abengoa: Los accionistas destituyen a Gonzalo Urquijo como presidente ejecutivo de la matriz*

*Urquijo seguirá manejando los hilos del grupo a través de Abenewco1, a la que se trasvasaron todos los activos y negocios*

Tsunami en Abengoa. La junta de accionistas de Abengoa S.A. ha aprobado este martes el cese del actual *consejo de administración, presidido por Gonzalo Urquijo, *y ha reprobado su gestión en la negociación del plan de refinanciación con acreedores, bancos e instituciones. Sin embargo, Urquijo seguirá manejando los hilos del grupo como presidente ejecutivo de la filial Abenewco1, a la que se trasvasaron todos los activos y el negocio del grupo, y para la que negoció el rescate con créditos por 150 millones y avales por 300 millones.

Los accionistas minoritarios agrupados en la plataforma AbengoaShares, que habían forzado esta junta, no se han hecho con el control de la matriz porque no se ha permitido votar a los nuevos consejeros que habían propuesto para sustituir a Urquijo, entre ellos *Marcos de Quinto, exvicepresidente de Coca Cola y exdiputado del Cs*. El argumento esgrimido por los servicios jurídicos de Abengoa es que el nombre de esos consejeros no se incluyeron en los puntos del orden del día de la junta, por lo que los accionistas no sabían a quiénes estaban votando cuando lo hicieron por correo.

*Esta situación provoca, según Urquijo, una situación de «acefalia» que afectará a la matriz de Abengoa, «pero no a sus filiales*, como Abenewco1 (a la que se han trasvasado los activos y negocio del grupo) y otras». Urquijo ha afirmado que la situación de «vacío de poder» que se ha generado se resolverá el 21 o 22 de diciembre, cuando se celebrará otra junta general de accionistas en la que el presidente destituido propondrá a tres consejeros independientes, expertos en empresas en crisis, para formar parte de ese órgano de gobierno.

Se abre ahora el plazo para que AbengoaShares proponga a un equipo alternativo a Urquijo. Esa nueva junta fue convocada por el destituido consejo el pasado domingo, cuando sus consejeros ya debían sospechar que iban a ser destituidos. De esta forma, Urquijo se anticipaba en este tablero de ajedrez y movía ficha al presentar a unos candidatos para el relevo sabiendo que no se iban a votar los propuestos por AbengoaShares debido a las reservas legales que existían.

El nudo gordiano es que que el grupo Abengoa quizá no tenga oxígeno para llegar a diciembre, ya que sus problemas de tesorería *le impiden pagar con dificultad los salarios de sus 15.000 empleados* y las facturas con proveedores, e incluso presentarse a concursos internacionales en los que se exigen avales de millones de euros.

En cuanto a la imposibilidad de votar en la junta su candidatura para el consejo de administración de Abengoa S.A., la plataforma AbengoaShares asegura que el nombramiento de los nuevos consejeros sí estaba en el orden del día y ha recordado que el secretario del consejo ha leído incluso el currículo de cada uno de ellos durante la celebración de la junta. Insiste la *plataforma AbengoaShares, defendida por Juan Ignacio Navas, socio-director de Navas & Cusí*, que «Gonzalo Urquijo no puede seguir siendo presidente ni actuar como tal porque está cesado, al igual que el resto de los consejeros. Impedir la votación de los nuevos consejeros deja a la compañía en una situación difícil».

Entonces,* ¿quién manda ahora en Abengoa?* La junta general de accionistas ha destituido a Gonzalo Uquijo y los consejeros de la matriz del grupo, por lo que no deben actuar como tales, pero sí pueden seguir manejando los hilos del grupo desde Abenewco1, Abenewco 2 o Abenewco2 bis. Por tanto, la matriz, a la que han vaciado y con deudas, queda descabezada, mientras que Urquijo sigue dominando el grupo a través de las filiales.

*Eliminación del bonus de 60 millones*
Asimismo, más del 75% de los participantes en esta junta de accionistas ha revocado la política de remuneraciones del consejo, que incluye el *bonus de 60 millones a 25 directivos de la multinacional*, entre ellos el presidente ejecutivo, que podría llevarse el 20% de esa cantidad.

Además, la junta general de accionistas ha aprobado que el nuevo consejo de administración -que finalmente no se ha votado- lleve a cabo negociaciones con entidades financieras, bonistas, acreedores y proveedores del grupo Abengoa, así como con administraciones públicas, para entrar a formar parte del *accionariado de Abenewco1, filial del grupo*, así como para elaborar un nuevo plan de negocio de la compañía para su posterior aprobación por parte de la junta general de accionistas.

No obstante, la situación de bloqueo complica el escenario. La orden dada por los accionistas para que el «nuevo órgano de administración» negocie otro rescate podría caer también en saco roto por ahora, ya que no se han votado a los nuevos consejeros propuestos por AbengoaShares, plataforma que asegura en todo caso que «el plan de refinanciación negociado por Urquijo ha caído».

Más del 66,4% de los accionistas de Abengoa han aprobado también que la empresa firme los* acuerdos de licencia de uso de la marca «Abengoa» con la filial Abenewco1*, en la que se reconozca que la matriz del grupo, Abengoa S.A., tiene derecho a recibir una retribución anual por la cesión y licencia de uso de la marca «Abengoa».

L*a junta extraordinaria de accionistas de Abengoa había sido solicitada por la plataforma AbengoaShares*, que asegura representar a más del 14% del capital social, actualmente en preconcurso al tener un desfase patrimonial de 388 millones de euros.

*El plan de rescate que Urquijo defiende*
El plan de refinanciación presentado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) el pasado 6 de agosto por Urquijo obtenía para Abenewco1 nueva liquidez a través de un c*ontrato de financiación de hasta 203 millones de euros con garantía del 70% del ICO,* que también aporta 50 millones de euros de ese créditos; así como líneas de avales por valor de 126,4 millones de euros, ampliables hasta 300 millones de euros con el aval de Cesce. El aval del ICO a esas operaciones estaba condicionada a la participación de la Junta de Andalucía, con un crédito de 20 millones de euros. *El Gobierno andaluz se ha resistido hasta ahora a participar en el rescate* alegando que no encuentra instrumentos jurídicos que respalde esa ayuda financiera a Abengoa. Abengoa planteaba modificar.

Además, Urquijo había llegado a un acuerdo para reestructurar su deuda con bancos (como el Santander) y fondos de inversión (como KKR), de forma que les ofrece una quita del 50% de la deuda o bien a partir del 3 de diciembre canjear parte de su deuda por acciones privilegiadas. Serán por tantos ese banco y el fondo los que tomarían previsiblemente el control de la empresa a final de año.

Ese plan de refinanciación no permite salvar a la matriz Abengoa S.A. si finalmente ésta no negocia con proveedores con deuda vencida, lo que les permitía hasta la declaración del preconcurso solicitar judicialmente embargos de activos. Abengoa S.A., la matriz de la multinacional tecnológica sevillana, tiene aún pendiente de negociar con sus proveedores 125 millones de los 153 millones de la deuda vencida. Si en diciembre no logra que permuten la deuda por créditos participativos, la empresa tendría que solicitar la declaración del concurso.

*El plan alternativo*
El plan de negocio alternativo presentado el pasado 11 de noviembre por la plataforma AbengoaShare conserva algunas propuestas del plan de Urquijo, aunque con matices: el crédito de 230 millones con aval del ICO y avales por 300 millones con garantía de Cesce, así como conversión anticipada de algunos bonos (1.625 millones de la deuda SOM, 1.300 millones de la deuda JOM y 108 millones del bono A3T, entre otros).

Tras la reestructuración de la deuda propuesta por AbengoaShares, *la multinacional mantendría una deuda de 733 millones, frente a los 528 millones propuestos por Urquijo tras el rescate*. En el plan de los accionistas minoritarios, la estructura de la deuda quedaría así: 230 millones a los bancos que financien ese crédito con el aval del ICO; 247 millones a los bonistas SOM: 144 millones sería deuda entre empresas del grupo para suministros y proyectos (Opco); 107 millones a New Money2 y 5 millones a Mandatory Convertible.

El plan de los accionistas minoritarios se centra en *la reducción de la deuda y los costes del servicio de la deuda; en una nueva valoración del grupo empresarial *actualizada a día de hoy, en la conversión de los bonos, en el mantenimiento de la ayuda financiera del ICO y Cesce, y en la petición de 150 millones de euros a la Sociedad Estatal de Participaciones Industriales (Sepi) en el corto plazo.

Asimismo, reclama AbengoaShares que los accionistas de la matriz Abengoa S.A tengan un 37,7% de Abenewco (a la que se ha trasvasado el negocio y los activos), en lugar del 2,7% ofrecido por Gonzalo Urquijo. También plantean que un 10% de este 37,7% se ofrezca a la Sepi para que participe en el accioniariado o bien que se dé entrada a un socio industrial, sin concretar cuál.

Además, los accionistas minoritarios piden una nueva valoración de la participación de Abengoa S.A en Abenewco2, ya que la valoración que presentó el actual consejo de administración deja a la matriz en situación de insolvencia, al contemplar un desfase patrimonial de 388 millones de euros. AbengoaShares solicita además un informe de investigación (Forensic) de la gestión del actual equipo directivo para determinar si ha habido irregularidades en su gestión.

Tsunami en Abengoa: Los accionistas destituyen a Gonzalo Urquijo como presidente ejecutivo de la matriz


----------



## Pacohimbersor (30 Nov 2020)

*Los accionistas críticos de Abengoa piden la intervención de la CNMV*

Los accionistas de Abengoa que promovieron el cese del consejo de administración han solicitado la actuación urgente de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) con el fin de evitar que los consejeros salientes sigan actuando desde las filiales para sacar adelante el plan de reestructuración del grupo. Esto suponía una nueva refinanciación de la deuda de la compañía, a cambio de que los acreedores se hiciesen con el control total de una nueva empresa, Abenewco, que sería dueña de todos los activos de la firma. La actual Avengoa y sus accionistas se quedarían con una pequeña participación.

Estos accionistas, agrupados en AbengoaShares (14% del capital), han remitido un escrito al supervisor bursátil solicitando su actuación frente a la pretensión del consejo saliente de Abengoa SA, (matriz del grupo), presidido por Gonzalo Urquijo, de continuar con el plan de reestructuración, que fue rechazado por la misma junta que cesó al consejo. Este plan prevé, entre otras cuestiones, que la participación de los accionistas de Abengoa en Abenewco (sociedad tenedora de los activos y negocios del grupo) se redujera del 78% al 2,7%.

Abengoa SA se mantiene sin el máximo órgano de gobierno desde el pasado 17 de noviembre, pues el entonces presidente de la compañía, Gonzalo Urquijo (que sigue al frente de Abenewco), rechazó el consejo de administración propuesto por los accionistas críticos por entender que su candidatura fue presentada fuera de plazo.

"Abengoa no tiene consejo pero sí tiene dueños, y los dueños han hablado alto y claro el pasado 17 de noviembre", según AbengoaShare, que ha requerido a los consejeros de las filiales que "no tomen medidas contrarias a los acuerdos adoptados (en junta), recordándoles que deben de rendir cuentas a los verdaderos propietarios".

En su escrito a la CNMV, los accionistas de AbengoaShare censuran la "acefalia social" en la que se encuentra Abengoa SA y denuncian que se debe a una decisión "consciente y deliberada" del consejo saliente.

Los accionistas críticos de Abengoa piden la intervención de la CNMV


----------



## porcospin (2 Dic 2020)

Aunque las noticias tienen unos días, de ser favorable la sentencia seria un empujón fuertisimo al proceso de rescate y posterior viabilidad de la empresa.

Abengoa, pendiente del laudo de la Cámara de Comercio de Estocolmo

*Abengoa está pendiente del laudo de la Cámara de Comercio de Estocolmo por los 1.500 millones que reclama a España
Desde 2013, la compañía reclama la compensación por el recorte de las renovables.*


Abengoa se juega hoy en la Cámara de Estocolmo 1.500 millones por el recorte a las primas de las renovables


----------



## Humim (3 Dic 2020)

el el foro hubo gente que recomendó ardientemente la compra de acciones de abengoa


----------



## porcospin (3 Dic 2020)

Humim dijo:


> el el foro hubo gente que recomendó ardientemente la compra de acciones de abengoa



Como ahora pasa con Teslas y otras empresas sobre-endeudadas, hacen algo innovador que se sabe que tiene que crecer en el futuro, y la gente deja de mirar fundamentales

Abengoa con un pais como US detras y un community manager como Musk se hubiera mantenido en la cresta de la burbuja bastantes años más.


----------

